# Advice for 32gb 3600 kit



## MaurizioC (Oct 13, 2020)

I would like to buy a 32gb 3600mhz kit for my 3700x to replace my 32gb 3200mhz.

My kit is currently running on x470 chipset at cl16-18-18-36 1t at 3200 mhz and it is full stable.

Can you advice me a 3600 32gb kit with similar timings and dual rank?

I have found this one *F4-3600C16D-32GVKC*
.

Is it good? I do not perform overclock and fo not like rgb

Thank you

Maurizio


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been running the CL18 version of the same kit and it's great. Just as solid and trouble-free as my old Corsair Vengeance Pro ram. I just set the XMP profile and don't change any other settings.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I would like to buy a 32gb 3600mhz kit for my 3700x to replace my 32gb 3200mhz.
> 
> My kit is currently running on x470 chipset at cl16-18-18-36 1t at 3200 mhz and it is full stable.
> 
> ...


I have 32 GB DDR 3600 18 and it runs fine.


----------



## timta2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Upgrading to faster memory is usually a waste of money, in my experience.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I've been running the CL18 version of the same kit and it's great. Just as solid and trouble-free as my old Corsair Vengeance Pro ram. I just set the XMP profile and don't change any other settings.



i would like something with cl 16



timta2 said:


> Upgrading to faster memory is usually a waste of money, in my experience.



are you sure? i think i could receive some more fps into gaming/h265 encoding or folding


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2020)

Looks good to me! If you want it, get it. https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/184/1562831784/F4-3600C16D-32GVKC-Qvl

That Prime x470 board is not on the list but, I don't see any reason for it not to. I believe XMP 2 is backwards compatible to XMP 1, which I think your MB is.

That is the only thing that "might" be an issue, if at all.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> i would like something with cl 16



I did not tell you to get the CL18 kit instead. You asked if the G.Skill kit is good, and I confirmed that it is good. The CAS latency makes no difference.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I've been running the CL18 version of the same kit and it's great. Just as solid and trouble-free as my old Corsair Vengeance Pro ram. I just set the XMP profile and don't change any other settings.
> 
> View attachment 171715



what program is that to measure latency? where can i download it?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 14, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> what program is that to measure latency? where can i download it?



That's the Userbenchmark website, you can download and run the system benchmark:

https://www.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> That's the Userbenchmark website, you can download and run the system benchmark:
> 
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/



ty going to compare the scores from that program to aida64 latency checker and see if they are similar scores


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> are you sure? i think i could receive some more fps into gaming/h265 encoding or folding


How much more FPS do you need? Because going from a 3200MHz kit to a 3600MHz one you will gain no more than 2~3%.
Is that worth the money?

The best thing to do is to tweak the sticks you have to squeeze whatever more they got to give you.
If you had sticks like 3000MHz then we could talk about it. But from 3200 to 3600 its not going to give you anything but marginal gains.

If you wanted like a 400~500$ 3600~3800MHz kit with super tight timings then you could see something better. But again even that is not worth it unless you dont care about the(any) cost. That I can understand.

I've done a lot of testing in my system with my sticks, from 3200MHz up to 3733MHz. I'm sure about this.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

how can I tune my sticks? the ryzen dram calculator seems complicated to me


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 14, 2020)

Definitely a waste of money and time.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

You dont have to use DRAM calc. We all can help you do that from experience on a ZEN2 platform.

If you like download ZenTimings and post a screenshot here








						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com
				




Like this:





And also download this


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		


Click READ button and select one stick


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> And also download this
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 14, 2020)

The link works fine for me:


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		



			http://www.softnology.biz/files/thphn163.zip


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you for your help!

This is what I see


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> The link works fine for me:
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
> ...



Hmm, it doesn't work for me but I see it works for OP.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Forgot to tell you... You are going to need DRAMcalc just for MEMbench it has inside for stability test. The Author 1usmus has done a great job for stressing the entire memory subsystem and that test can find errors where others pass clear, like TestMem5.

Just curious... How much was the cost of that 32GB LPX kit?

Ok, first thing to do is to raise speed to 3600 and see if it can take it as it is. No other change exept volts. Dont worry about raising RAM voltage. These chips can take 1.5+Volts (if cooled) with no problem.

Enter BIOS and select
1. DRAM multi: X36 (or speed select 3600MHz) I dont know the exact settings your BIOS has. It will be the one or the other.
2. Keep XMP/DOCP profile: ON
3. DRAM voltage: 1.4V

Save and exit. If it POST let it into Windows and open again ZenTimings to see whats what...
Post it here


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> How much more FPS do you need? Because going from a 3200MHz kit to a 3600MHz one you will gain no more than 2~3%.
> Is that worth the money?
> 
> The best thing to do is to tweak the sticks you have to squeeze whatever more they got to give you.
> ...



That's one of the issues with buying RAM. Chasing that last extra bit of performance with higher memory speeds and lower latency quickly turns into a fool's errand.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Forgot to tell you... You are going to need DRAMcalc just for MEMbench it has inside for stability test. The Author 1usmus has done a great job for stressing the entire memory subsystem and that test can find errors where others pass clear, like TestMem5.
> 
> Just curious... How much was the cost of that 32GB LPX kit?
> 
> ...



I will try. Can i try leaving the voltage at 1.35 or it will fail for sure?

The kit costed 148€ 1 year ago. Now it's 119€


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I would like to buy a 32gb 3600mhz kit for my 3700x to replace my 32gb 3200mhz.
> 
> My kit is currently running on x470 chipset at cl16-18-18-36 1t at 3200 mhz and it is full stable.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Good kit 
C16 is good for 3600 mine can do 4k mhz very  easily 
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Intel Z170 / Z270 / Z370 / X299 Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZSW - Newegg.com
3200c16 on the other hand is not good it's very limited overclockers.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Forgot to tell you... You are going to need DRAMcalc just for MEMbench it has inside for stability test. The Author 1usmus has done a great job for stressing the entire memory subsystem and that test can find errors where others pass clear, like TestMem5.
> 
> Just curious... How much was the cost of that 32GB LPX kit?
> 
> ...




I set dram voltage at 1.4, left docp and tried setting 3600, 3400, 3333 and 3266. The latest is the only value the boots.

Not sure this is optimal...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I set dram voltage at 1.4, left docp and tried setting 3600, 3400, 3333 and 3266. The latest is the only value the boots.
> 
> Not sure this is optimal...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Optimal for 3200c16 loose timing although 1.4v isn't it's rated for 1.35v


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2020)

3600 C16 or 3200 C14 are best for Ryzen.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Optimal for 3200c16 loose timing although 1.4v isn't it's rated for 1.35v



I did not get that..  shall i set slower timings? what value should I put as FLCK? Half the ram frequency?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> 3600 C16 or 3200 C14 are best for Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you but why 4x8 gb and not the 16x2 gbkit?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I did not get that..  shall i set slower timings? what value should I put as FLCK? Half the ram frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but why 4x8 gb and not the 16x2 gbkit?


Hi,
No 3200c16 is so limited it is what it is even if it's b-die it's a very poor bin and probably being read wrong

If you get the 3600c16 either 4x8gb kit or 2x16gb kit those timings would be 16-16-16-36 typical of good bin samsung b-die.
B-Die Finder


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

what about those?

Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4B 16-18-18-38  3600 @1,35 volt those are cheaper than gskill.

What about flck? Should it be half the ram speed?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> what about those?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4B 16-18-18-38  3600 @1,35 volt those are cheaper than gskill.
> 
> What about flck? Should it be half the ram speed?


Hi,
Loose but says amd compatible





						Amazon.com: Crucial Ballistix 3600 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BL2K16G36C16U4B (BLACK): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix 3600 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BL2K16G36C16U4B (BLACK): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 14, 2020)

I have same ram Ripjaws F4-3600C16D-32GVKC.
Stable. Have run also Aida64 for almost 3 hours and 37 cycle in Memtest64.
I'm currently running at 3733mhz @1.37v due to my cpu can't boot fclk 1900.
Others in newegg review easily running 3800 16-19-19-38.

Pretty cheap: https://www.newegg.com/global/qa-en/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232907?Description=gvkc 32gb&cm_re=gvkc_32gb-_-20-232-907-_-Product


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I set dram voltage at 1.4, left docp and tried setting 3600, 3400, 3333 and 3266. The latest is the only value the boots.
> 
> Not sure this is optimal...
> 
> ...


Do you have a screenshot of ZenTimings when you booted on 3266?


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

no what you want to check?


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 14, 2020)

While the title only mentions 2x8 kits, Buildzoid does delve into talking about what to buy for 32GB as well:


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> no what you want to check?


Yeap...


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Yeap...


sorry i didn't get that, I can set again 3266 if you explain to me what to check


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

I juat wanted to see it in the general. See if anything changed, other than speed and tRFC. The settings on auto I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 14, 2020)

timta2 said:


> Upgrading to faster memory is usually a waste of money, in my experience.


yeah totally.

i just gained around 20-30 fps when going from 2666 to 3600 Mhz...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> what about those?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4B 16-18-18-38  3600 @1,35 volt those are cheaper than gskill.
> 
> What about flck? Should it be half the ram speed?



Loose timings are a big no for Ryzen. Ryzen has a lot of latency between the core, cache, and memory already. Don't add to that.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Loose timings are a big no for Ryzen. Ryzen has a lot of latency between the core, cache, and memory already. Don't add to that.


so what kit would you reccomend?



milewski1015 said:


> While the title only mentions 2x8 kits, Buildzoid does delve into talking about what to buy for 32GB as well:


I watched almost all the video and It seems to me that dual rank modules are the best choice.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> so what kit would you reccomend?
> 
> 
> I watched almost all the video and It seems to me that dual rank modules are the best choice.



I literally linked 2 a bit ago.

Either 3200 14-14-14-34 or 3600 16-16-16-36

Samsung B-Dies


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I watched almost all the video and It seems to me that dual rank modules are the best choice.


Haven’t watched that but be sure that his recommendations are suited for a Ryzen system.




WarTherapy1195 said:


> yeah totally.
> 
> i just gained around 20-30 fps when going from 2666 to 3600 Mhz...


Your upgrade, makes sense but when you past the 3200MHz point on a Ryzen system the ROI (Return-Of-Investment) is minimal.
Under 3000-3200MHz of course the memory subsystem is crippled.

And you have an Intel system. Your case is irrelevant to the topic here.




MxPhenom 216 said:


> I literally linked 2 a bit ago.
> 
> Either 3200 14-14-14-34 or 3600 16-16-16-36
> 
> Samsung B-Dies


Those 2 will perform about the same on a Ryzen system. And b-dies with that timings... How much they cost?

————————

Actually I’m a little surprised that Intel system users are suggesting memory kits, without even having a Ryzen system to test and determine its behavior on different RAM configurations.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I literally linked 2 a bit ago.
> 
> Either 3200 14-14-14-34 or 3600 16-16-16-36
> 
> Samsung B-Dies


You are right, I am sorry.

The 3200 kit is not available but I found F4-3600C16Q-32GTZKK  16-16-16-36 at 250€ 

The crucial kit is 100€ less expensive with 16-18-18-38  timings.

Is the difference worth it?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> You are right, I am sorry.
> 
> The 3200 kit is not available but I found F4-3600C16Q-32GTZKK  16-16-16-36 at 250€
> 
> ...



You might as well just stick to what you have then if you don't get the G Skill kit.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Do I need to show you more?
Please stop trying waste people’s money... out of ignorance!


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 14, 2020)

from all the videos it seems my corsair ram aren't that bad... maybe because they are dual rank


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> what about those?
> 
> Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4B 16-18-18-38  3600 @1,35 volt those are cheaper than gskill.
> 
> What about flck? Should it be half the ram speed?


They are Micron rev E. It`s a bit slower than Samsung B-die, since you have to run a few timings slower. Use ryzen master and dram calc in windows. It`s quite easy to do that. 3733 fast preset will probably work straight away. Remember to chose 2 ranks and the correct MB and Zen2.

Your timings now on auto are terrible. Especially tFAW, tRC and tRFC are very loose and reduces performance.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

I tried dram calculator after exporting html from thaiphoon.

The stick I am using are the corsair 3200 16gbx2 C16 kit

Does it make sense?


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I tried dram calculator after exporting html from thaiphoon.
> 
> The stick I am using are the corsair 3200 16gbx2 C16 kit
> 
> ...


Do you know that your ram is B-die? If it is B-die I would aim for 3600 or even higher. 3200cl16 is very seldom B-die. If you are lucky it could be Micron rev E og Hynix CJR, they both can do 3600-3800 easy, but with slower timings than B-die. If it`s Hynix AFR, Samsung E-die etc you will probably max out at around 3466-3533, but with much better timings than you currently use.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I tried dram calculator after exporting html from thaiphoon.
> 
> The stick I am using are the corsair 3200 16gbx2 C16 kit
> 
> ...


Click the "Compare timings (ON/OFF)" button to the bottom to show your current timings.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

this is with compare

I know it says b die but somene said this is a bad quality b die... let'see


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 15, 2020)

I would try 3200 fast preset first, not manual as it sets some really weird timings. If 3200 fast works tryk working your way up. If it`s really B-die you will probably get 3733 fast to work without problems even if the bin is poor. Thaiphoon sometimes reports wrong die, but usually it is correct.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

The screenshot is for safe what you mean with manual?

I tried changed the frequency in the ryzen calculator but it raise the timing  to 16-19-18 and so already at 3400


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> The screenshot is for safe what you mean with manual?
> 
> I tried changed the frequency in the ryzen calculator but it raise the timing  to 16-19-18 and so already at 3400


You set PCB rev to manual. Try A2 og A0. It will give better timings and will probably work unless bin is terrible.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

If you check the "DRAM PCB revision" on the left you will see 4 choises. Yours (and mine) are the A0 as stated by Thaiphoon. A2/A3/B2 may be the best. Ours is not, and they are not totally bad either.

Look dont mind too much about the primary timings. Probably these sticks cant do much about it. You should focus on increasing speed and low the tRC and tRFC first.

I'm running this with DRAM 1.46V stable without memory errors.









This is my sticks. A little different at delay times (ns), speed rated (3466) and single ranked as they are 2x8GB.

Safe:





Fast:


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

but Zach your kit is a 16gb 3466, mine is a 32gb 3200. 

Maybe I can start trying the safe settings at 3200 and see gains and stability


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> but Zach your kit is a 16gb 3466, mine is a 32gb 3200.
> 
> Maybe I can start trying the safe settings at 3200 and see gains and stability


Yes, so I said so when mentioned the Dual vs Single rank, but the thing is that the chips are capable of more speed and tighter timings. The thing is that b-dies need volts to work higher/faster, unlike other Hynix dies. Also b-dies past 1.44~1.45V its better to have adequate cooling. With extra cooling (a fan) its safe even at 1.5V

Do you have AIDA software? Its a paid one but you can use the memory benchmark for free with some info hidden.

I dont expect the dual ranked sticks to get too high as they put double the stress to the CPU memory controller but should try.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 15, 2020)

You can verify if it's real B-Die in Thaiphoon Burner, Read and click Report >> find for "Module Speed Grade"
If its written downbin, probably a bad bin or C-Die


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

Here it is:

Physical & Logical Attributes

Fundamental Memory Class:DDR4 SDRAMModule Speed Grade:DDR4-2133P downbinBase Module Type:UDIMM (133,35 mm)Module Capacity:16 GBReference Raw Card:B0 (8 layers)JEDEC Raw Card Designer:Micron TechnologyModule Nominal Height:31 < H <= 32 mmModule Thickness Maximum, Front:1 < T <= 2 mmModule Thickness Maximum, Back:1 < T <= 2 mmNumber of DIMM Ranks:2Address Mapping from Edge Connector to DRAM:Mirrored


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> "MaurizioC, post: 4369579, member: 202047"]
> Here it is:
> 
> Physical & Logical Attributes


So you can't do any better.
*Zach_01 *has probably real B-Die as his tRFC is very low 373.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

shall I try the safe preset?

I assume that even if my ram is not that good still the gainings from a better kit would not be worth the expense?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 15, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> shall I try the safe preset?
> 
> I assume that even if my ram is not that good still the gainings from a better kit would not be worth the expense?


You can try while you decide. It's a good start for overclocking. Just limit your SOC, Proc, CLDO_VDDG/VDDP.
Otherwise it's not worth it to go higher voltages to gain small performance.

Real B-Die is double price
For example* Zach_01* 16GB (134$) is far more expensive than your 32GB (110$).

So i suggest you proceed with your initial plan F4-3600C16D-32GVKC which is cheap and Hynix DJR.
Atleast you can still hit Bandwith of 59-60GB/s and Latency of 65s with 32GB with same price as* Zach_01 *16GB.

And some user running 64GB 3800 3800 16-19-19-19-36 with F4-3600C16D-32GVKC.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

I think we both have b-dies but different speed and grade (2133P downbin vs 2666U).



Here is the latest:
DRAM 1.47V with cooling (case fan 800rpm).





Most of timings are manually configured and some tighter than DRAMcalc suggests including tRFC. Other looser. If I had tRFC auto it would be like 665. On XMP profile (3466) was 607.





mxking035 said:


> So i suggest you proceed with your initial plan F4-3600C16D-32GVKC which is cheap and Hynix DJR.
> Atleast you can still hit Bandwith of 59-60GB/s and Latency of 65s with 32GB with same price as* Zach_01 *16GB.
> 
> And some user running 64GB 3800 3800 16-19-19-19-36 with F4-3600C16D-32GVKC.


Yes but as it has been proven by some gaming/software benchmarks earlier this is not worth the money. Its different if he had no RAM at all and wanted to buy now. But he already paid for pair and investing for another one, wont get back the return.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 15, 2020)

so for the moment I would just test the performance of tuning the timing of my current kit without touching the frequency.

Any advice? Do I just need to set those timings in the bios? Do I need to modify the voltage (how to read the voltage block?)


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Lets say, you are modifing some timings and you're back in windows. How would you know if the new settings are better or not? Gaming? You wont see anything there.
You need a memory bencmark score as a baseline for stock. A starting point. I use AIDA64. You can use it as freeware, but not all the functions it has.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi,
Quick easy test is open command prompt as administrator
Type
*winsat mem*
Hit the enter key.
Repeat 2-3 times should give you a quick idea.

Here's a crazy one lol


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Lets say, you are modifing some timings and you're back in windows. How would you know if the new settings are better or not? Gaming? You wont see anything there.
> You need a memory bencmark score as a baseline for stock. A starting point. I use AIDA64. You can use it as freeware, but not all the functions it has.


He can actually sell it, same as I did, same amount I used to buy, from 4x8gb corsair lpx 3600c18 downbin to 2x16gb g.skill ripjaws.
And I see he is wanting to change so he has some money .

If he can boot 3200 CL14 then its good.



MaurizioC said:


> so for the moment I would just test the performance of tuning the timing of my current kit without touching the frequency.
> 
> Any advice? Do I just need to set those timings in the bios? Do I need to modify the voltage (how to read the voltage block?)


Can you try this? Don't set XMP/DOCP while doing manual.
See if it boots.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 17, 2020)

so the safe preset did not work, I left the voltages at auto is it correct? 

If I disable XMP/DOCP the only other options is auto


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2020)

If you disable XMP/DOCP then you must dial other settings manually.

For example:

1. DRAM speed: 3466MHz (or x34.66)
2. DRAM voltage: 1.38V
3. Primary timings (first 6): 16-18-18-18-36-54
4. tRRDS: 7
5. tFAW: 28
6. GearDownMode: Enabled
7. PowerDownMode: Disabled
8. procODT: 48
9. tRFC: 494
10. CAD_BUS Block Ω: 30 - 20 - 24 - 24 (from top to bottom)

Everything else on Auto.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 17, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> so the safe preset did not work, I left the voltages at auto is it correct?
> 
> If I disable XMP/DOCP the only other options is auto


You are asking for advice but still you are sticking with Dram Calculator 3200mhz safe preset 
We are advising you to go more than 3200. I don't think you will boot CL14.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 17, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> You are asking for advice but still you are sticking with Dram Calculator 3200mhz safe preset
> We are advising you to go more than 3200. I don't think you will boot CL14.



I just wanted to try the safe 3200 too but each try takes time.

I now tried your advice too for which I thank you but still no boot.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 17, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I just wanted to try the safe 3200 too but each try takes time.
> 
> I now tried your advice too for which I thank you but still no boot.


You can take photo of you bios how you set voltages and dram timings


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 17, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I just wanted to try the safe 3200 too but each try takes time.
> 
> I now tried your advice too for which I thank you but still no boot.


Hi,
On a c16 set of 3200, c14 is not a safe bet
If the set was capable of doing c14 it would of been rated for that cl.

If you had 3600c16 it could do c14 timings easily.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2020)

You can take sceenshots of BIOS by pressing F12 and have a usb flashdrive plugged in on FAT32.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok I managed to take BIOS screenshots thanks to Zack advice

Thank you for checking this



milewski1015 said:


> While the title only mentions 2x8 kits, Buildzoid does delve into talking about what to buy for 32GB as well:




A part from trying settings again and taking screenshots, I watched this video again.

He says that b-die ram kits are for overclock and unless you do not want to overclock hard you can avoid paying big money for them.

It also seems to me that dual rank configuration are superior than single rank configuration







and  this articole from tomshardware seems to recomend dual rank memory too:









						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




In first place I bought my 3200 c16 kit because of this article since my kit is dual rank and 1T

so mayve there are less expensive options to consider?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 19, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Ok I managed to take BIOS screenshots thanks to Zack advice



this timings:
Trcpage = 0
MemAddrCmdSetup = 0
MemCsODTSetup = 0
MemCkeSetup = 0

and try again with:
RttNom = RZQ/7
SOC=1.1v

hope it will boot


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 19, 2020)

Did you happen to try the settings from post #69?


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 19, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> this timings:
> Trcpage = 0
> MemAddrCmdSetup = 0
> MemCsODTSetup = 0
> ...



I tried. No boot still 



Zach_01 said:


> Did you happen to try the settings from post #69?


I  just tried that too... no boot.

I hope not to damage anything...

I think I will give up the idea of tuning my ram. Maybe it's the mainboard-ram combo...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 19, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I tried. No boot still
> 
> 
> I  just tried that too... no boot.
> ...


HI,
Mixing of ram kits yes
Mother board no.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 19, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Ok I managed to take BIOS screenshots thanks to Zack advice
> 
> Thank you for checking this
> 
> ...


Hi, i think you should reset all of your setting. Let's all setting auto except your CPU OC setting.
Maybe i can help you to tightening your memory timing. Since your B-die is dual rank and not a good B-die with RC B0.
First, disable docp and change your frequency to 3200 and then FCLK to 1600
Next, let your soc voltage auto, but set your SOC Load line calibration to extreme
Third, DRAM voltage = 1,45V (safety for daily B-die)
Then, set primary timing to 14-16-16-36, sub timing auto
Remember, set all to auto first
If you can boot, you can increase your frequency.
If thats setting is stable, next you can set your sub timing.


I think your problem is your B-die B0 (dual rank old bin) very complicated to OC, it can run xmp but they don't have to much OC capability.

When you wanna OC your memory and they can't boot. First, set your primary timing, frequency, dram voltage. Just set your primary timing and frequency first and dram voltage, let the other setting remain auto.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 19, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I tried. No boot still
> 
> 
> I  just tried that too... no boot.
> ...


Can you try FCLK in Auto, lets see if it's the CPU.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 19, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Hi, i think you should reset all of your setting. Let's all setting auto except your CPU OC setting.
> Maybe i can help you to tightening your memory timing. Since your B-die is dual rank and not a good B-die with RC B0.
> First, disable docp and change your frequency to 3200 and then FCLK to 1600
> Next, let your soc voltage auto, but set your SOC Load line calibration to extreme
> ...



Hi, thank you for your message but dram to 1.45 seems a little too extreme for me.



mxking035 said:


> Can you try FCLK in Auto, lets see if it's the CPU.



did not work 

I think I will wait to see if zen3 can benefit from fast memory and which frequencies likes before to even consider buying anything.

For now I will keep ma corsair at xmp


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 19, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Hi, thank you for your message but dram to 1.45 seems a little too extreme for me.


Samsung's B-dies can take up to 2.0V with proper active cooling.
I try them (b-die A0) up to 1.5V for testing purposes. Now I have them 1.45V every day with "light" active cooling (120mm fan ~700rpm close to sticks).


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Hi, thank you for your message but dram to 1.45 seems a little too extreme for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, oke then you can try with 1.4v first. But don't go with tCL 14. Increase the frequency first. Just follow my guide with 3466 cl 16-18-18-36 or 3600 cl 18-20-20-44


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> did not work
> For now I will keep ma corsair at xmp


So your kit can't do 3600mhz.



Zach_01 said:


> Samsung's B-dies can take up to 2.0V with proper active cooling.


I don't think his kit is near Samsung B-Die, real Sam B-Die can do flat P/T like 16-16-16-36.
It's the same with my previous kit (4x8GB) B-Die (downbin) can't work stable higher than 1.4v or 1.42v max.



MaurizioC said:


> For now I will keep ma corsair at xmp


Better. Or sell it and buy new one with your post #1 is a good choice.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Better. Or sell it and buy new one with your post #1 is a good choice.



I think I will wait zen3 review.

Is it better 









						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB)




					www.gskill.com
				




or 









						F4-3600C16D-32GVKC - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB)




					www.gskill.com
				




they look the same from specs but the ripjaws cost 17€ less.

I do not care about RGB and can it be disabled for the trident z? Do the ripjaws have temperature sensor too?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> they look the same from specs but the ripjaws cost 17€ less.


The first one I think is better. I think there is software that can disable RGB.
Tha RGB one can do better timings like 16-18-18 in 3600/3733/3800mhz.

I don't know why need for Zen3 reviews for Ram. I has still FCLK.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes you can use gskill software but i would like it to disable led if they are disabled into motherboard bios.

It is rumored that zen3 will raise sweet spot from 3600 to 3800/4000 so I think it is better a while. Price will change at least.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> It is rumored that zen3 will raise sweet spot from 3600 to 3800/4000 so I think it is better a while. Price will change at least.


Ah ok agreed. Are you going to upgrade to Zen 3?


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

no but I think that if 3800/4000 becomes the new standard, price swill change and/or new kits will arrive


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Yes you can use gskill software but i would like it to disable led if they are disabled into motherboard bios.
> 
> It is rumored that zen3 will raise sweet spot from 3600 to 3800/4000 so I think it is better a while. Price will change at least.


Almost all of reviewer say that Ryzen 5000s max 4000 fclk 1:1
Either ripjaw or trident z has thermal sensor i think. If you find a b-die chip, don't pick 3600 cl-16-19-19-39. It is usually hynix C/D-die, not guaranteed b-die. B-die usually has timing 14-14-14, 14-15-15, 14-16-16, 15-15-15, 15-16-16, 16-16-16, 16-17-17, 17-18-18. If the difference of tCL and tRP or tRCD is 3 @3600mhz or above (16-19-19), it will be hynix C/D-die, if the difference is 2 (16-18-18) it will be micron E-die or samsung B-die, if the difference is 1 or 0 (16-17-17 or 16-16-16), it will be samsung B-die. The pattern is same up to 4000+ mhz, but very very rare hynix IC that can be rateng xmp on 4000+. 4000+ mhz is almost usually samsung b-die. If the timing is loose it's mean bad binning or it has micron E-die with good binning


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> no but I think that if 3800/4000 becomes the new standard, price swill change and/or new kits will arrive


Nope, sorry. There's a reason why good memory kits are priced like this. Intel platforms were already stable at these speeds and the prices are still high. You need quality dies to run stable at these speeds.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> no but I think that if 3800/4000 becomes the new standard, price swill change and/or new kits will arrive


I don't think price will go down. Still DDR3 is same price as DDR4.

Does your ram sits on the right slots? A2 and B2?
Probably your ram can do only max at 3200CL15 or 3600CL18, so no point to OC.
Some people call this downbin B-Die as Scamsung B-Die .


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

but isn't 3200 ram cheaper now that every one is buying 3600 or more?

The memory sits in A2 and B2 slots.

I agree, no point to OC my memory, I will keep it at 16-18-18-36 1T which I believe is not bad for stock speed since it is dual rank .

Anyway while the gskill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC runs at 3600 with 16-19-19-39 and it is priced 190€ , Crucial BL2K16G36C16U4B runs at 3600 with 16-18-18-38 and is priced 156€

what do you think?

The gskill has temperature sensor while the crucial lacks it (but will this sensor work on my motherboard)?

Gskill has RGB which I hate and I would like to know if turning aura off in the motherboard bios will turn off ram rgb too


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> but isn't 3200 ram cheaper now that every one is buying 3600 or more?
> 
> The memory sits in A2 and B2 slots.
> 
> ...


If you no problem with hynix or micron just buy the Crucial BL2K16G36C16U4B runs at 3600 with 16-18-18-38 and is priced 156€. I think the IC is micron rev E


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> no but I think that if 3800/4000 becomes the new standard, price swill change and/or new kits will arrive


3800MHz is already a standard with ZEN2. Its just that not all sticks can do it. With ZEN3 probably will be 4000, or maybe 4200.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Anyway while the gskill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC runs at 3600 with 16-19-19-39 and it is priced 190€ , Crucial BL2K16G36C16U4B runs at 3600 with 16-18-18-38 and is priced 156€


It is same price F4-3600C16D-32GVKC (Hynix DJR/CJR).
The difference is running at 3733/3800 in that crucial, you need to increase timing like 16-*19*-18-18-38, so they're same.
And btw, in that G.Skill i can boot 16-17-17 but i can't make it stable.

G.Skill (Hynix DJR/CJR)
Crucial (Micron E-Die)

For me I'll choose G.Skill brand and Hynix than Micron E.
But both don't have temp sensor. You have to spend more if you need that.



Zach_01 said:


> 3800MHz is already a standard with ZEN2. Its just that not all sticks can do it. With ZEN3 probably will be 4000, or maybe 4200.


Also not all cpu is lucky for 1900 fclk , I can do maximum 1866 fclk only.
So I have to run 3733mhz only but it's fine for me.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> 3800MHz is already a standard with ZEN2. Its just that not all sticks can do it. With ZEN3 probably will be 4000, or maybe 4200.
> 
> View attachment 172523 View attachment 172524 View attachment 172525


yeah, B-die single rank is too easy to OC up to 3800mhz


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Also not all cpu is lucky for 1900 fclk , I can do maximum 1866 fclk only.


The same belief I had for mine. First I thought mine couldnt do stable above 1833. It turns out I was having the wrong approach, trying to overvolt the IO, VDDP, VDDG parts.
My CPU is bronze rated, by silicon quality. Look again my ZenTimings CPU voltages. Its the RAM sticks that need to pushed. It took me months of trying and testing, with no prev experience.
You have to try DRAMcalc settings to the detail and then maybe fine tune a little more if possible. First I was doing only half of them and use my own thoughts for the other half.

And its not like my sticks are the ultimate quality ones either...


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> The same belief I had for mine. First I thought mine couldnt do stable above 1833. It turns out I was having the wrong approach, trying to overvolt the IO, VDDP, VDDG parts.


Tried it, even in my previous ram, also tried LLC. My ram can work 3800mhz or even more as I tried to decoupled flck or in Auto and it boots.
So only i suspect the CPU FCLK limit, not sure on my Mobo. Also im using Dram Calculator with preset, not the import.

My cpu is Silver rated. I don't think this rate is related to FCLK. The rating is based on lowest vcore at certain cpu clock.

This the potential of 32GB Ripjaws GVKC:


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> but isn't 3200 ram cheaper now that every one is buying 3600 or more?
> 
> The memory sits in A2 and B2 slots.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Depends on the CL 
C16 is b-die at 3600 so it is preferred 
3200c14 is b-die and is preferred 
There are lot of cheap 3600 and 3200 kits but sadly are not very good that's why they are cheap
Just like yourself you have two kits from corsair same speed and same cl and they didn't use the same chips in both sets 

One is samsung a low bin but okay set with loose timings proves it
Second has micron or hynix can't remember and it's your above sets anchor.
If both sets run at rated speed you're lucky live with it.

That's why it's always better to buy a single kit even a crap kit will work better together but likely not much past rated speed.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> yeah, B-die single rank is too easy to OC up to 3800mhz
> View attachment 172529View attachment 172530


Very nice!
Can I see please the Thaiphoon Burner specs of the sticks?
And with what DRAM voltage?

Thanks!



mxking035 said:


> Also im using Dram Calculator with preset, not the import.
> 
> My cpu is Silver rated. I don't think this rate is related to FCLK. The rating is based on lowest vcore at certain cpu clock.
> 
> ...


Why not with the import specs?


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> It is same price F4-3600C16D-32GVKC (Hynix DJR/CJR).
> The difference is running at 3733/3800 in that crucial, you need to increase timing like 16-*19*-18-18-38, so they're same.
> And btw, in that G.Skill i can boot 16-17-17 but i can't make it stable.
> 
> ...



but if I were to run them at stuck wouldn't be better the crucial?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Why not with the import specs?


It recommends CL14 in 3600/3733/3800mhz  .
But doesn't even boot at 3600mhz even tried many voltages.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Depends on the CL
> C16 is b-die at 3600 so it is preferred
> 3200c14 is b-die and is preferred
> ...


i have one kit with 2 sticks


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Very nice!
> Can I see please the Thaiphoon Burner specs of the sticks?
> And with what DRAM voltage?
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry my kits are not a low binned samsung b-die. I have been bought this at a lower price than 3600 cl16 sticks. I just need 1,39v to make the setting stable for daily, just 1,385v if I set the trfc 160 ns. I need more effort to push the sub timings until I got the latency under 62 ns.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> It recommends CL14 in 3600/3733/3800mhz  .
> But doesn't even boot at 3600mhz even tried many voltages.
> 
> View attachment 172541


Hi, for Hynix C/DJR, the trick to run at 3600 or above changes your tRRDC and tRTP in-range value of 20-21. This IC isn't scaling with voltage. Try it with loose tRRDC or tRTP


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry my kits are not a low binned samsung b-die. I have been bought this at a lower price than 3600 cl16 sticks. I just need 1,39v to make the setting stable for daily, just 1,385v if I set the trfc 160 ns. I need more effort to push the sub timings until I got the latency under 62 ns.
> View attachment 172544




since you have  rgb gskill, does rgb turn off if you disable rgb on your motherbaord from bios?


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> since you have  rgb gskill, does rgb turn off if you disable rgb on your motherbaord from bios?



Oke I will try it now, wait


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry my kits are not a low binned samsung b-die. I have been bought this at a lower price than 3600 cl16 sticks. I just need 1,39v to make the setting stable for daily, just 1,385v if I set the trfc 160 ns. I need more effort to push the sub timings until I got the latency under 62 ns.


Nice, I would like to have that kit in 2x16GB size.
I think only available in Royal Series which has 2x16GB on those timings.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> since you have  rgb gskill, does rgb turn off if you disable rgb on your motherbaord from bios?


Hi, I have been checked it before. The rgb is off when you disable from bios. The rgb still on until you come into the windows, yes no rgb on my PC :v



mxking035 said:


> Nice, I would like to have that kit in 2x16GB size.
> I think only available in Royal Series which has 2x16GB on those timings.


No, that kits ready for all types of Trident Z in 32gb kits except Trident Z Neo I think, and ready for Ripjaws.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2020)

Just my 0.02 to all...
Keep in mind that to have sticks with better ICs (actual chips), is only half of the quality you want. The PCB that chips are on, is also very important.
Look and compare mine and Adhyaksa17 specs.

Me: B-dies, 2666U speed grade, A0 8-layer PCB.
Him: B-dies, 2133 speed grade, A1 10-layer PCB.

Anyone can see at DRAMcalc the difference in proposed settings between A0 and A1 on the same speed with the same ICs.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh, that setting is not my best setting, I just set this setting for safe only with 1.39v because of thermal.
If you want more differences in our chips, I can set my modules until the limit. Since my room is really hot at 30 degrees something, I had a little doubt about the thermal if I set to the limit @1.475v. This is a fully stable memtest 1000% on my set up.
You can see this my kits limit for daily if I can keep the thermal safety. Yeah, I got around 59.8-60 ns latency when I set to the limit. I think my stick is good B-die, but still, there are many better ones B-die out there, I know this.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Oh, that setting is not my best setting, I just set this setting for safe only with 1.39v because of thermal.
> If you want more differences in our chips, I can set my modules until the limit. Since my room is really hot at 30 degrees something, I had a little doubt about the thermal if I set to the limit @1.475v. This is a fully stable memtest 1000% on my set up.
> You can see this my kits limit for daily if I can keep the thermal safety. Yeah, I got around 59.8-60 ns latency when I set to the limit. I think my stick is good B-die, but still, there are many better ones B-die out there, I know this.
> View attachment 172563View attachment 172564


That was extreme for some RGB kit. Nice


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> That was extreme for some RGB kit. Nice


Yeah, thank you. Maybe I was lucky when bought these kits. But I still missing B-die 3600 cl16-16-16 kits on my lab to compare with my own kits.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> This the potential of 32GB Ripjaws GVKC:
> View attachment 172533


That value is pure bullshit. It is based on nothing more than guess.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> That value is pure bullshit. It is based on nothing more than guess.


Yes, I agree with you, difference kits with the same rating can have different OC capability. The apps just counting the tCL on nanoseconds and the IC to predict the OC potential


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Hi, I have been checked it before.* The rgb is off *when you disable from bios. *The rgb still on until yo*u come into the windows, yes no rgb on my PC :v



Thanks for the answer but I am not sure I understood it. If you disable from bios it is always off right?


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Thanks for the answer but I am not sure I understood it. If you disable from bios it is always off right?


Oh, sorry for my poor english. Yes it is always off. It is only on when booting at the first time, then will be off.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Oh, sorry for my poor english. Yes it is always off. It is only on when booting at the first time, then will be off.


What is you board? Is it availble in any board for Am4?



Chomiq said:


> That value is pure bullshit. It is based on nothing more than guess.


Thats why i do manual, import values brings me to CL14 even at 3800 which I cannot even boot at 3600 at cl14


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> What is you board? Is it availble in any board for Am4?
> 
> 
> Thats why i do manual, import values brings me to CL14 even at 3800 which I cannot even boot at 3600 at cl14


My board is Asus tuf b450m plus gaming with aura sync. Maybe all Asus board with aura sync has the features. I don't know about another vendor mobo like Gigabyte, MSI, or ASRock


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Oh, sorry for my poor english. Yes it is always off. It is only on when booting at the first time, then will be off.


Please I didn't want to make you feel unconfortable  Thank you so much for the information


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Please I didn't want to make you feel unconfortable  Thank you so much for the information


Yeah, no problem. Glad to help you.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> i would like something with cl 16
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure? i think i could receive some more fps into gaming/h265 encoding or folding


In most cases your looking at 1-2% with the odd game outliers that do scale a bit 5/7%.

There's no guarantee that your CPU , it's IMC or your cooling system will hold up in use either, at those speeds.

Folding see's no discernible gain.

You can get 2X16 sticks at reasonable prices so if I were buying now I would try and get it in two sticks as it's easier on the IMC but four single rank sticks do add up to dual rank and it does have a minor 1/2% performance lift.
Try for some listed as tested on AMD.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Please I didn't want to make you feel unconfortable  Thank you so much for the information


If you dont want RGB and BIOS has the option to disable them then its the optimal way to do it. I have my share (and others too) of  bad luck with this kind of software that must run all times to control RGB, even to keep them off. I have board RGB disabled by BIOS. I dont have RAM sticks with lights so I dont really know whats what there. My GPU also has a MSI dragon logo. I did install MSI's DragonCenter but quicly disable it because it kept messing with GPU drivers for my custom settings and also was keeping CPU from entering idle/low power stages. So I left the GPU logo on.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If you dont want RGB and BIOS has the option to disable them then its the optimal way to do it. I have my share (and others too) of  bad luck with this kind of software that must run all times to control RGB, even to keep them off. I have board RGB disabled by BIOS. I dont have RAM sticks with lights so I dont really know whats what there. My GPU also has a MSI dragon logo. I did install MSI's DragonCenter but quicly disable it because it kept messing with GPU drivers for my custom settings and also was keeping CPU from entering idle/low power stages. So I left the GPU logo on.



I read that Gskill RGB should be compatible with asus aura and other vendor RGB systems. For this reason turning off RGB in the bios for the motherboard should turn off the RGB for ram too.  
Adhyaksa17 kindly confirmed that for asus. I hope it's the same with other brands.

About the MSI graphic card you can disable led by disconnecting their plug. If you look the PCB you should find a 4 wire connector which is for the gpu fans and 1 or more 2 pin connector for RGB. I detatched them as I hate rgb and I hate even more the messy blotware that cames with rgb and motherboard


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 20, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I read that Gskill RGB should be compatible with asus aura and other vendor RGB systems. For this reason turning off RGB in the bios for the motherboard should turn off the RGB for ram too.
> Adhyaksa17 kindly confirmed that for asus. I hope it's the same with other brands.
> 
> About the MSI graphic card you can disable led by disconnecting their plug. If you look the PCB you should find a 4 wire connector which is for the gpu fans and 1 or more 2 pin connector for RGB. I detatched them as I hate rgb and I hate even more the messy blotware that cames with rgb and motherboard



That's patently false. Disabling Aura in Asus BIOS has no effect on the RGB Tridents. If you want to control them beyond their default dynamic RGB scheme, you need to use G.skill's utility or another like OpenRGB. Even so, the sticks revert to default on every boot until you login to Windows and your service/application of choice starts.

Maybe if you use Aura software and control them Windows. The BIOS dropdown certainly doesn't work for RAM, and that's why otherwise excellent Trident RGB is so frustrating. B550M TUF Plus here.

If you use Windows fast startup (essentially only ever hibernating and never shutting down) or only sleeping your computer, I can see the RGB control persisting. Otherwise, resets on a proper reboot. In any case, never properly rebooting is a terrible practice when you're overclocking or troubleshooting/testing DRAM.

Furthermore, Asus BIOS Aura control doesn't control shit aside from on/off. If you want to do anything with your RGBs if has to be done through Aura software. This isn't Gigabyte, where you can control your RGBs without bloatware. Even if you choose to use OpenRGB, it still only takes effect at login.

And I don't know who it was that suggested the -GTZNC RGB kit could do 3600 16-18-18. It's CJR or DJR and most definitely cannot, because CJR does not scale below 19 on tRCD/tRP at 3600+, period. At safe daily voltages for CJR, at least (1.45V).


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 21, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That's patently false. Disabling Aura in Asus BIOS has no effect on the RGB Tridents. If you want to control them beyond their default dynamic RGB scheme, you need to use G.skill's utility or another like OpenRGB. Even so, the sticks revert to default on every boot until you login to Windows and your service/application of choice starts.
> 
> Maybe if you use Aura software and control them Windows. The BIOS dropdown certainly doesn't work for RAM, and that's why otherwise excellent Trident RGB is so frustrating. B550M TUF Plus here.
> 
> ...


I have been installed the armoury crate with aura sync before to control my tridentZ rgb. Then, I turn off my rgb by bios and all of them are turn off. I don't know if the scene you don't installed armoury crate before it will turn off or not. Still, when I truned off my rgb by bios, all CPU usage which control the rgb to be 0%, so this is fine, your pc performance doesn't decrease because of rgb software


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 21, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Hi, for Hynix C/DJR, the trick to run at 3600 or above changes your tRRDC and tRTP in-range value of 20-21. This IC isn't scaling with voltage. Try it with loose tRRDC or tRTP


Hi, I didn't notice your reply to this. What do you mean tRRDC/tRTP? Do you mean tRCDRD and tRP?
This is my current settings. What do you think I'm missing if you think I can boot CL14?


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 21, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Hi, I didn't notice your reply to this. What do you mean tRRDC/tRTP? Do you mean tRCDRD and tRP?
> This is my current settings. What do you think I'm missing if you think I can boot CL14?
> View attachment 172691


Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot that tRCD has 2 value for AMD. Yes, I mean tRCDRD and tRP. Change the value around 20-21, because the value is not scaling with voltage. If you still can't boot, then stay with cl16 but tweak again your sub timing. How about set the GDM to enable? maybe you can boot with cl14 if GDM is enable



mxking035 said:


> Hi, I didn't notice your reply to this. What do you mean tRRDC/tRTP? Do you mean tRCDRD and tRP?
> This is my current settings. What do you think I'm missing if you think I can boot CL14?
> View attachment 172691


Hmm, your kits are a dual rank, right? I don't think that a dual rank hynix can do cl14. So, maybe you keep the setting but tweak your sub timing
You can change the value:
tRCDWR --> 8
tRRDS --> 4
tRRDL --> 6
tWR --> 12 or 14 or 16
tCWL --> 12 or 14
tWRRD --> 3 optimal for dual rank
If you have been stable with the secondary timing, go back to the tRAS and tRC
tRAS maybe you can change around 28-32 and tRC around 50-54

Or maybe you can try to 3800mhz, this article maybe can help you. Hynix DJR need changing the value of tRCDRD *[21]* tRC *[58]* @ *3800*Mhz








						Micron Rev.E 8/16Gbit vs Rev.J & Hynix DJR 8Gbit
					

Want to make a short little write up on the experience I've gained from comparing these different Memory IC's I've attained and used in the same system.  Ryzen 3800X (& 4650G) Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme  I've just recently attained 2x kits of Kingston HyperX Fury 2x8GB 3600Mhz CL17...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 21, 2020)

I would also skip the CL14 idea.
And probably wouldn’t try something below 17 for the rest for speeds more than 3600 and close to 3800.

examples:
16-17-17-17-34-51
16-17-17-17-36-53
16-18-18-18-36-54
16-18-18-18-38-56

Also tFAW should be x4~6 of tRRDS
If
tRRDS: 5
tFAW: 20/25/30


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 21, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I would also skip the CL14 idea.
> And probably wouldn’t try something below 17 for the rest for speeds more than 3600 and close to 3800.
> 
> examples:
> ...


I don't think that Hynix CJD or DJR dan stable with tRCDRD or tRP under 19. The chip is not rated the tRCDRD or tRP under 19 @3600mhz or above


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 21, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> tRCDWR --> 8
> tRRDS --> 4
> tRRDL --> 6
> tWR --> 12 or 14 or 16
> ...


Thanks.

Yes this is dual rank.
I can actually boot 3800mhz but not with fclk 1900. Maybe my CPU can't or Mobo
I tried also GDM off and even at loose timings like 16-21-21-21-42 for CL14 but cant boot.

RCDWR --> 8 (I will try this)
tRRDS/tRRDL --> 4-6 (5-5) actually give me better result than 4-6 or 4-5
tWR --> 12 or 14 or 16 (can do until 14 but 18 give me better bandwidth)
tCWL --> 12 or 14 (my bios doesn't not allow me to put 14, don't know why, It keeps coming back to 16)
tWRRD --> 3 optimal for dual rank (I will try this)



Zach_01 said:


> I would also skip the CL14 idea.
> And probably wouldn’t try something below 17 for the rest for speeds more than 3600 and close to 3800.
> examples:
> 16-17-17-17-34-51
> ...


Thanks.

16-17-17-17-34-51 (*tried and can boot but not stable even at higher voltage)*
16-17-17-17-36-53 *same above*
16-18-18-18-36-54 *same above*
16-18-18-18-38-56 *same above*

I'm familiar with x4~6 of tRRDS, but at x4, I lose bandwidth while same latency.
Tried 16, 20, 24, 30. I prefer even numbers and 24 gives me better bandwith.
It does not actually necessary to be exact multiple as long as within x4-6 range.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 21, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes this is dual rank.
> I can actually boot 3800mhz but not with fclk 1900. Maybe my CPU can't or Mobo
> ...


Yeah, you know well your memory. It is a massive copy bandwidth with 3733cl16. Since it is dual rank, the latency slightly worse, maybe you will get about 64 ns with a single rank
I think you got your limit at your memory and me too haha
Maybe we must buy a kits memory again to OC other memories, especially with other IC like micron rev E maybe or J-die :v


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 21, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Yeah, you know well your memory. It is a massive copy bandwidth with 3733cl16. Since it is dual rank, the latency slightly worse, maybe you will get about 64 ns with a single rank
> I think you got your limit at your memory and me too haha
> Maybe we must buy a kits memory again to OC other memories, especially with other IC like micron rev E maybe or J-die :v


I guess so its alread at limit.
I retry again all your recommendation and *Zach_01. *So far no gains

You're one already so fast  . I'm planning now to buy same your kit timing but at 32GB Dual.


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 21, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> I guess so its alread at limit.
> I retry again all your recommendation and *Zach_01. *So far no gains
> 
> You're one already so fast  . I'm planning now to buy same your kit timing but at 32GB Dual.
> ...


Yeah, hope you get a good IC and PCB. Some articles say that 4 x SR (single rank) is better than 2 x DR (dual rank). So, if you wanna buy, maybe better to pick 4x8gb kit, but it is just an article said, I don't know the truth. Still IC and PCB are a lottery, good luck.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 21, 2020)

Adhyaksa17 said:


> Yeah, hope you get a good IC and PCB. Some articles say that 4 x SR (single rank) is better than 2 x DR (dual rank). So, if you wanna buy, maybe better to pick 4x8gb kit, but it is just an article said, I don't know the truth. Still IC and PCB are a lottery, good luck.


I'm aiming for future 64GB when I upgrade for mobo that's why I need 16gb/kit. For now just using for hobby not real work.
Just waiting for better time like *MaurizioC*

Your right still lottery plays   .


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 21, 2020)

I  registered on gskill fourm and after searching I have read  that now the only way to control RGB is by windows software. So all rgb stick are not existing anymore for me


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 22, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I  registered on gskill fourm and after searching I have read  that now the only way to control RGB is by windows software. So all rgb stick are not existing anymore for me


You can still grab some non-RGB G.Skill with 3200 14-14-14-34 or 4000mhz 17-18-18-38, it will perform almost same i think.

3200mhz 14-14-14-34








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-8GVRB - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-8GVRB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




4000mhz 17-18-18-38








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17D-32GVKB - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17D-32GVKB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 22, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> You can still grab some non-RGB G.Skill with 3200 14-14-14-34 or 4000mhz 17-18-18-38, it will perform almost same i think.
> 
> 3200mhz 14-14-14-34
> 
> ...


Yes, maybe they have almost a same performance if the IC and PCB are the same

Hi, I have an issue with thaiphoon burner when detected my kits. Previously, thaiphoon detect my module is A1 10 layer. However, If I check manually, my stick have a A2 PCB not A1 like the thaiphoon burner said. Maybe you can check manually if you wanna buy a kits. Thaiphoon burner is not 100% true.
Some articles say that A1 or A2 are not difference if you running under 4000mhz, but if you want to run 4000Mhz or above, A2 is better


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 22, 2020)

I would like a kit running at 3600 with low timings + 1T + dual rank

F4-3600C16D-32GVKC  would be fine but it's slower than the crucial and appears to BE 2T

The 4000 kit is not available yet in Italy but I believe it will cost double the 3600..


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 22, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I would like a kit running at 3600 with low timings + 1T + dual rank
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GVKC  would be fine but it's slower than the crucial and appears to BE 2T
> 
> The 4000 kit is not available yet in Italy but I believe it will cost double the 3600..


Nope, I think F4-3600C16D-32GVKC is pretty good choice. Good luck, hope you get a good IC and PCB


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 22, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I would like a kit running at 3600 with low timings + 1T + dual rank
> F4-3600C16D-32GVKC  would be fine but it's slower than the crucial and appears to BE 2T


This is what I'm using.
Which is Disabled GDM at 1T.


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 22, 2020)

mxking035 said:


> This is what I'm using.
> Which is Disabled GDM at 1T.


GDM?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 22, 2020)

Here are some statistics from excel I seen somewhere but forgot where, I just copied the sheet.

I filter for you only 2x16 GB Dual Rank.






MaurizioC said:


> GDM?


Gear Down Mode, some rams can hardly disabled GDM especially in tighter timings.
Sometimes required higher vDram/procODT/CadBus or trade some timings.

By disabling GDM you can gain instant 0.5 less latency.

I traded my GDM disabled by increasing tRP +1 while no additional voltage/procODT/Cadbus .


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 23, 2020)

I checked and I have GDM enabled. Can I try disabled it? Shall I raise voltage to do so?

Can you link that excel for me to study?


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 23, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> I checked and I have GDM enabled. Can I try disabled it? Shall I raise voltage to do so?
> Can you link that excel for me to study?


When you disable, try not to raise anything and check if it boots and stable.
Otherwise add some procODT/CadBus(60-20-24-24) or Dram voltage.


someone share this, forgot who. Edit: I rembered it was *examen1996*








						Overclocking statistics for Zen systems
					

Copy of RAM Overclock Statistik  GIGABYTE B450M H,DarkSeed,3600X,N/A,ccx1 4250 ccx2 4225,1.344,63.1,105.33,63.1/65.6,3859/ 504,Cooler Master Master Liquid ml240l,ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING,2812 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.1.0.0 patch c, GSKill Trident Z  (F4-3600C15D-8GTZ) ,3800,15-15-15-15-30-46-304 1T,1




					docs.google.com
				




this one forgot also where I collected from.








						Dram.xlsx
					

1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




					we.tl


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 23, 2020)

thank you


----------

